

Mario and Zelda Creator Shigeru Miyamoto Retiring as Head of Nintendo - boh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2011/12/08/mario-and-zelda-creator-shigeru-miyamoto-retiring-as-head-of-nintendo/

======
jorgecastillo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3327258>

Already posted

